# Built In Planter & Wet Bar



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like you need plants that do need a lot of light under that staircase. I would go to the library and get some books on indoor gardening. You local florist or nursery may have an indoor division. 

One other option is getting preserved plants. Unlike with truly artificial ones, preserved plants are very hard to tell from natural ones. They have essentially been embalmed. They are pricey. I've seen some nice indoor gardens done with a mix of these and natural plants to fill in. 

Make sure you provide lots of drip pans or better yet find or have one made to cover that whole basin. Line it with gravel and keep some water in it to provide humidity for the plants. Looks like you have lots of airflow which, in general, plants like unless it lacks reasonable humidity. 

I would think about an indoor drip irrigation/fertilizer injector system for that space too and low voltage lighting could be nice?


----------

